# Marina at CJ



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would assume they are but wanted to check before I made the drive. Are most if not all of the boats out now? Wanted to hit the docks with the ice gear tomorrow but didnt want to mess around by any boats. Thanks for any info. 

Linebacker43


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Is CC iced over already??? I was planning on taking the boat over Saturday.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

No some guys will use ice gear (rods, lures ect.) off the docks


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

There are several dozen sets of stealthy fish attractors of various types just underneath most of the docks, don't bother trying to 'see' them with sonar, luckily the fish they attract are not 'stealthy'... The NW corner of the fuel pier is a good spot. Enjoy !


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

was unexpectedly off work today and managed to hit the Marina for 3 hours, 2 bites on pink "glo" ice jigs with bass minnows, alas no serious takers...


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Is the CJ marina open 24 hours?


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

brandonw said:


> Is the CJ marina open 24 hours?


yes


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody give me an update as to if it is locked up in the marina please. Making a trip over there Thursday morning and was going to bring my other fish finder that I made a homemade stand for the transducer to try out. If it is opened up I wont bother. Just wanted to give it a try. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

unknown at this time. was out Friday seriously considering foraying up the steps and beyond but with none too light rain inbound decided to allow common sense to prevail (for once anyway ) and chose to fish the N corner of the spillway in the dark. water was running at a medium flow, no none bites. tried both inside and outsides of the Main Boat Ramp for an hour with cubed / shattered thin ice being blown in by the East wind along with several dozen floating but still very fresh shad. tried 1 on a 'glo' floating head jig rig but alas no bites. tough conditions overall... except for the red and green breakwater lights the Marina is completely dark.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

someone has several dozen "C" trees stacked up by the Main Boat 
Ramp. any information as to whom ?


----------



## Jonboat1850 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> someone has several dozen "C" trees stacked up by the Main Boat
> Ramp. any information as to whom ?


Seen those and they was gone the other day so i stopped at watercraft office and they said they put them in to replace old ones . I assume where the fish attractor signs are since it was state dropped them


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

a drop in a rather large 55 gallon drum...


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Anybody interested in joining me at CJ tonight? I’ll be there from probably 10-2 or 3 and would appreciate fishing with someone given the snow covering the ice. Any area with good ice is fair game, I’ve only hit the marina in the past.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

was out Saturday. no hits no fish and saw very few caught. beware the heave in the ice just off the S breakwater...


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Lowell H Turner said:


> was out Saturday. no hits no fish and saw very few caught. beware the heave in the ice just off the S breakwater...


The bite there did seem to die. About two weeks ago, right at first ice, there was about a week where the big slab crappie were ready and willing participants. Seems to be the norm there—you’ve got some good action at first ice(or even right as its trying to ice) and it gradually gets worse


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Are the docks open to fish from?


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I too would be interested to hear if any ice survived this warm up. If you were asking about access yes, generally from November through February you can fish from the docks


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

bobcatbasser said:


> I too would be interested to hear if any ice survived this warm up. If you were asking about access yes, generally from November through February you can fish from the docks





Stampede said:


> Are the docks open to fish from?


Yes Pete I was there last night and the ice was 3-5"


----------



## Wadin'Dave (Sep 2, 2010)

Tin Guppy said:


> Yes Pete I was there last night and the ice was 3-5"


I was there on Sunday and it was closer to 7-8".

Guys were seeming to catch more out in the clear Western part of the marina area.....I'd stick closer to the docks at 3-5".....I got 3 crappies in about 3 hrs, 10 and 11 inches keepers, one 8".


----------

